# VIP222K Almost all channels gone



## dly97 (Oct 11, 2010)

I can only watch my local channels and a few other ones. When I try to watch channels 110, 112 or other ones I get an error message. It appears that it is only the channels on satellite 72. Any ideas on what could be causing this problem?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Weather ?
Poor install ?


----------



## dly97 (Oct 11, 2010)

Its been installed for a year now and worked fine. Clear skies too.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Power cord reboot lately?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

How about a Check Switch.


----------



## njk986 (Mar 29, 2010)

The dish may have moved a little. Those 1000.4 are pretty heavy so if the mount gives just a little then the signal would be lost.


----------

